# مشروع تخرج



## م.ثائر خالد (23 يناير 2010)

أحببت ان اعطي لكم مشروع التخرج الذي قمت بالابتداء بالعمل به سأقدم لكم شرح عن المشروع وذلك للإفادة والاستفادة حيث انني اتمنى من اي مهندس منكم ان يضع اللمسات الهندسية على المشروع لإكماله باذن الله .
نظام لاسلكي لنقل المعلومات بين حاسوبين​(Wireless System To Transfer Information Between Two Computers)​ 

فكرة المشروع :
فكرة المشروع هي نقل الملفات (الملفات والنصوص) بين حاسوبين لاسلكيا .

نقاش المشروع :
 أردنا من هذا المشروع أن ننقل الملفات لاسلكيا بين جهازي كمبيوتر وفي البداية فكرنا في استخدام مخرج الطابعة في المشروع ولكن غيرنا الرأي وقلنا أن الافضل هو استخدام مخرج RS 232  وذلك بما أننا نريد نقل الملفات لاسلكيا يعني انه يجب نقل المعلومات بت بعد بت serial  وليس جملة جملة .
ثم فكرنا في عملية التعديل (Modulation)  المناسبة لهذا الغرض فوجنا ان الانسب هو   (FSK) عند ترددات أعلى مثل 4800 و 9600 هرتز بتقليل قيمة مكثفات التوقيت(C1 , c2). 







ويجب علينا عمل برمجة سوفت وير يناسب مخططنا ومشروعنا لتتم عملية النقل .
*وأيضا ربما نعمل في هذا السوفت وير عملية تشفير للملف قبل خروجه عبر المخرج المراد ثم تدخل الاشارة بت بعد بت عبر المخرج **RS 232 **وتدخل في الدائرة المناسبة التي ستعمل عليها عملية تعديل **FSK **ثم الى المرسل ويستقبل الجهاز الثاني ويقوم بفك التعديل و إدخالها الى الجهاز حيث يتم فك التشفير ثم عرض الملف وتخزينه .*







أرجو منكم المساعدة والردود التي ستجعل هذا المشروع حقيقيا ويعمل ​


----------



## Ahmed Adel (23 يناير 2010)

موفق إن شاء الله ..

لكن أعتقد أن الدائرة الأولى المرفقة هى دائرة pwm وليست fsk .. أليس كذلك ..؟

والدائرة الثانية ترى ما هى أسماء الـ ICs المرسومة ..؟؟


----------



## م.ثائر خالد (25 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمشاركتك اخي سابحث عن دوائر اخرى لعمل FSK وحتى بالنسبة لاسامي ال ICs فهذا ما يحيرني ولكن ربما المقصود بها انها PIC مبرمجة على سفتوير المرسل والمستقبل


----------



## irony_M (22 فبراير 2010)

the 2 IC'S are RF module Transmitter and Receiver
the upper is Tx
and lower is Rx


----------



## irony_M (22 فبراير 2010)

and if u need them from Egypt tell me


----------



## الموهوبه (23 فبراير 2010)

_فكرة المشروع جيدة جدا
واتمنى من الاعضاء والمشرفين ان يبادروا لمساتهم الطيبة والخطيرة_
_أخي ليس لي الخبرة الكبيرة فأنا لم أفهم نصف المشروع ولو أنني أدرس هندسة الأتصالات ولكن يدور في راسي سوال
لماذا تسدخدم الأنتينا ولما أثنان ليس واجد
وهذا والله ولي التوفيق؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## محمد صالح18 (26 فبراير 2010)

بالتوفيق فى المشروع وان شاء الله توصل الى النتيجة اللى انت عيزها
واعتقد ان الأخ الكريم اللى بيسأل ليه اتنين انتينا مش واحد 
عشان واحد ارسال والتانى استقبال 
والله أعلم


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

بالتوفيق انشالله


----------

